
Ask HN: Getting a 4 day workweek? - 4dayweek
I&#x27;ve been on a job search with the goal of negotiating for a 4 day work week. I went through a platform and ended up getting 4 offers, but none of them went for my counteroffer of 4 days a week with less salary.<p>What does it take to find a company willing to do this? I&#x27;m a very competent engineer (got promoted to team lead at my current gig), and to me it seems like an opportunity for companies to get a good engineer on the cheap. Obviously they don&#x27;t see it that way.<p>Where should I look for companies that might be willing to do 4 days?<p>PS. If any commenters are hiring, leave your email and I&#x27;ll send you my resume.
======
sdegutis
This is interesting to me because I see a lot of need for better work/life
balance and people trying many different ways to achieve that. But I think
personally the reason you'd have a hard time finding a company willing to take
that compromise (lower salary, fewer days per week) is because it's _just you_
which makes you kind of stand out a bit compared to everyone else there. It
also opens a can of worms for the employer who will have to make case-by-case
decisions about every other person in the company who sees you getting 4 days
and 4/5 the pay, and suddenly all run to ask HR for a similar deal. It's just
going to be a big logistics headache for them.

------
oldmancoyote
My career was mostly a 4 day 32 hour a week job with the US government. For
them it was a way to spread limited resources across many different efforts.
You might look for a 32 hour apportionment with the feds. Perhaps there is
some way to take advantage of limited resources in a private enterprise. I
don't know how you'd go about it though.

